# starting pup out right



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Now that I have my potential show pup (5 months old), I've started walking him around 1 1/2 to 2 miles a day divided in am and pm. We are going to start handling classes this week. Should I increase the length of our walks each week or keep it the same? Any suggestions to help me get a running chance at this great pup?


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I think they will tell you how much exercise they need. If he seems just tuckered out enough by the walks you are doing now I would stick to that. I would (if you have not already) start table training him. I find nothing more annoying then a dog that is bad on table. Also, bathing weekly for optimal coat growth. Handling classes are a gawd sent (we just started ours tonight) that helps a lot! Remember to always have fun and make everything fun.


----------

